# comment se fait(-il) que



## karabe

Bonjour,

Savez-vous si l'expression "comment se fait que" utilisée à la place de "comment se fait-il que" est correcte ?

Par exemple

"Comment se fait que vous soyez là à une heure si tardive"

Est-ce du français correcte ? Du français soutenu peut-être ?

Je cherche également un ou plusieurs textes contenant cette expression.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Gormo

Non, cela n'est pas du français correct.
"Comment se fait-il que mon d'échapement fume ?"
"Comment se fait-il qu'il ne soit pas déjà arrivé ?"
"Comment se fait-il que" est équivalent à "Pourquoi"
"Pourquoi mon d'échapement fume ?"
"Pourquoi n'est-il pas déjà arrivé ?"

L'exemple : "Comment se fait que vous soyez là à une heure si tardive"
Ne signifie pas une arrivée tardive de "vous"


----------



## tilt

_Comment se fait qu'_une tournure incorrecte renvoie autant de citations dans Google ? 

J'aurais dit l'expression incorrecte moi aussi, mais j'avoue en douter soudainement, quand je vois que _comment se fait-ce que_ (phonétiquement déplorable mais grammaticalement moins suspect pour moi) en renvoie presque deux fois moins (27400 contre 53100)...


----------



## timpeac

Mais sur le plan personnel - est-ce que vous pouvez vous imaginer dire une telle phrase ? (Même si ça ne vous semble pas du bon français). Il est à la portée de n'importe qui de faire appel à M Google, les forums ici c'est pour avoir des avis personnels.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Il me semble avoir entendu des « *comment qu'ça s'fait que... ? » (fautifs sans aucun doute) mais point encore de « comment se fait que... ? ».
Et comme Tilt, j'utilise et j'aime bien le « comment se fait-ce que... ? », sans aucun doute pour sa sonorité à effet comique !  (« fait-ce » ressemblant à « fesse »)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Depuis que la question a été posée, je m'interroge ...

Personnellement, je ne dirai pas "comment se fait que [...]", j'avais la vague impression que c'était une tournure littéraire ("il se fait que" à la forme interrogative ), mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'exemples...


----------



## Touit

Pour moi, c'est incorrect.


----------



## jprr

timpeac said:
			
		

> Mais sur le plan personnel - _*est-ce que vous pouvez vous imaginer dire une telle phrase ?*_ (Même si ça ne vous semble pas du bon français). Il est à la portée de n'importe qui de faire appel à M Google, les forums ici c'est pour avoir des avis personnels.


Clairement* NON!
*C'est une phrase bancale* 
*


----------



## Aoyama

> Il me semble avoir entendu des « *comment qu'ça s'fait que... ? »


Ou encore : "comment cela/ça se fait que..." dont la tournure incorrecte ou éliptique "comment se fait que" semble s'inspirer.
On a ici deux élipses : " comment (cela) se fait(-il) que" ...


----------



## jprr

On ne peut pas mélanger les deux ...
- comment cela/*ça se fait* que est une forme familière ou populaire que je comprends - interrogation : comment que ça se fait que ...?
- comment *il se fait *que en est la forme savante. Si on fait l'inversion pour l'interrogation on ne peut pas "perdre" le IL en route sous peine de rendre les choses incompréhensibles-> comment se fait*-il* que ...?


----------



## Aoyama

Je dis bien que la tournure est incorrecte, mais le mécanisme qui amène à cette tournure, toute critiquable quelle soit, peut s'expliquer ...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bizarre tout de même cette tournure que l'on retrouve dans des textes anciens, non ?

- Poème d'Etienne Jodel,

- conte Cajun ou Créole : Dans  la grosserie
Il y avait deux malfaicteurs, une fois.  Il y en a un, son nom, c'était Bouki, et l'autre, c'était Lapin. Et Lapin était  tout le temps gras. Il était en bonne condition, et Bouki était tout le temps,  tout le temps maigre.
Et un jour, Bouki dit, "Lapin, pourquoi  t'es si gras?" Il dit, "Comment se fait que t'es tout le temps, tout le temps  gras et en bonne condition?"
Ça se fait, Lapin lui a dit, "Si tu veux  venir me joindre, à soir, je vas te montrer."

- "Bouclier de la foi" de Pierre du Moulin et Jean Arnoux


----------



## Aoyama

Très intéressant. Reste que le texte ne brille pas par sa rigueur syntaxique (ce qu'on ne lui reprochera pas).
Et puis, _ancien_, ça veut dire quelle époque ? Si c'est Cajun ou Créole, peut-être 1830-50 ...


----------



## jprr

... Que conclure d'un texte *traduit* en français en essayant de garder un petit côté créole (je pense - compère lapin est un personnage des contes antillais entre-autres) ?


----------



## tilt

Aoyama said:


> Très intéressant. Reste que le texte ne brille pas par sa rigueur syntaxique (ce qu'on ne lui reprochera pas).
> Et puis, _ancien_, ça veut dire quelle époque ? Si c'est Cajun ou Créole, peut-être 1830-50 ...


Même sans tenir compte du conte, le texte de Pierre du Moulin, qui date de 1846, et le poème d'Etienne Jodelle, qui vécut de 1532 à 1573, me semblent des références valables.
Je serais curieux de connaître l'avis de Grevisse sur la question... Je m'en vais de ce pas quérir notre bon Me Capello !


----------



## Maître Capello

_Comment se fait que_ est à mon sens incorrect, car la phrase ne possède pas de sujet !

Quoi qu'il en soit, ce tour reste absent du _Bon Usage_…


----------



## tilt

Ne peut-on considérer que c'est la subordonnée qui jour le rôle de sujet, comme dans_ Que vous soyez là à une heure si tardive me surpend_, par exemple ?


----------



## Aoyama

Commentaire qui n'a probablement rien à voir :
on dit bien : "comme faire se peut" ...


----------



## Maître Capello

tilt said:


> Ne peut-on considérer que c'est la subordonnée qui jour le rôle de sujet, comme dans_ Q__ue vous soyez là à une heure si tardive me surpend_, par exemple ?


Non, car la subordonnée dépend clairement du verbe _se faire_ et qu'elle ne peut donc pas être son sujet !


----------



## hual

Bonjour

Si "elle ne peut [...] pas être son sujet", alors _se faire _n'a pas de sujet ? Bizarre...


----------



## jprr

omSubordonnée sujet?
Dans les textes anciens (jusqu'au début XVIIème disons) oui, sans doute.
Actuellement, je ne parle pas comme Montaigne, et de mon point de vue c'est totalement incompréhensible.


----------



## Fred_C

Bien sûr que si.
et il est facile de trouver un exemple.

Par exemple "de trouver un exemple" dans "il est facile de trouver un exempl".
("Il" est "sujet apparent", seulement)

Sinon, pour "comment se fait que", je pense qu'il est très facile d'oublier un mot quand on tape une phrase au clavier, ce qui explique les résultats dans google.

Et d'ailleurs, je ne suis pas d'accord.
Dans "comment se fait-il que... ceci-cela", il est "sujet apparent", et "que ceci-cela" est "sujet réel".


----------



## jprr

1 - Mon propos portait uniquement sur le sujet thème de ce fil.
2 - Apparent ou pas, il se trouve *qu'actuellement* cette tournure impersonnelle  réclame *un* sujet. Sinon la phrase est bancale, et je ne connais pas, et n'ai pas connu, de natif qui parle avec la tournure ancienne.
Après on peut arguer sur tout.
Mais à la question de bon sens me semble-t-il "vous imaginez vous utiliser cette phrase ?" (comment se fait que) je réponds *NON* sans état d'âme.


----------



## hual

À quelque stade de la langue que ce soit, tous les verbes, à l'exception des verbes impersonnels par nature (pleuvoir, neiger, etc., et falloir), réclament un sujet.


----------

